# Van hire



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

Is it possible to hire a transit van in the algarve? I`m looking for one days hire. What is the likely cost?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There's loads price around 80€ choose the nearest to you and best all inclusive rates, Portugal News or a Google will give you leads.


----------



## jmaker (Jan 13, 2013)

Are you looking to move goods, general removals? I may be able to help you with this.....when do you need the van for?


----------

